# I need help to config my gamer laptop predator helios 300 from ACER



## druguser23 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello Mining People! i need  help to config nicehash on my gaming laptop from Acer Predator Helios 300! Who knows that? please give my a short feedback


----------

